
A 30M page library is heading to the moon to help preserve civilization - new_guy
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/30-million-page-library-heading-moon-help-preserve-human-civilization-ncna977786?
======
rakoo
Rule 1 of backups: if you don't periodically check it, it's not a backup.

------
HNLurker2
FTFY: [https://outline.com/6acFLC](https://outline.com/6acFLC)

------
skilled
Well played by whoever designed this NBC site. Literally had to check the URL
to see if it's not The Intercept......

